# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  تعالي شوفي جنينك كيف بيتحرك رووووووووعه

## الوسادة

وانا الفلف بالمنتديات شفت شي خلاني ابكي على ئد ما هو حلو
هادا فيديو للجنين في رحم امو بيبين حركاتو من اول شهر لاخر شهر اشي روووعه
ادخلو مارح تندمو وشوفوه وادعولي بعديها

هاد الرابط 

http://www.pampersarabia.com/ar_AP/s...ng.php?age=101

بااااااااااااااااااااي

----------

